# 60X Custom Strings is hiring



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Due to rapid expansion 60X Custom Strings is looking to add to our growing staff. This position will be hands on building bowstrings for the archery industry using our specialized process and machines. The job is fast paced and requires high attention to detail with quality being the #1 priority. Archery experience or knowledge is helpful but not 100% necessary. You can visit our website at www.60XCustomStrings.com to get a little idea about us and our products.
Ideal applicant will:

*good working with your hands
* able to read a ruler down to 1/64"
*able to work with fractions and decimals
* have common sense
*think and work independently
*have general math skills and able to use formulas
*pass background and drug test

Full and part time positions available. Starting salary $9-$18/hr based on output with room for fast advancement. Resumes can be accepted at [email protected]


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

still accepting resumes


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Always looking for hard workers


----------



## DarMadness (Jun 21, 2014)

i am great with my hands and have been in construction for many years. i want to learn how to make bowstrings and so i am wondering where i could do this from assuming canada toronto wont be an option


----------



## bradley.spe.733 (Aug 24, 2014)

Do I have to move somewhere or could I do it at my house?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

these are in house positions at our Cowansville, Pa facility


----------



## Msbowhunter18 (Oct 21, 2012)

Could you do this from your house?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

This cannot be done from home unless you have your own layup and serving machines. :wink:


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

for 9 to 18 a hour that not close just to pick up and move over there good luck fining someone maybe you should fine someone around there...


----------



## HerbieJ (Oct 6, 2014)

shooter74 said:


> for 9 to 18 a hour that not close just to pick up and move over there good luck fining someone maybe you should fine someone around there...


Good thing there is people from PA on this board.....


----------



## TexasLiberty (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm thinking that some people should pay closer attention in English class.


----------

